# CC's and others



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Could someone tell me what classifications you get for winning a class and how you get a CC etc. Do you have to have so many wins by different judges to get a CC? and can you only get a CC at a certain level or can you get it at puppy, junior etc or only at adult level?

As you can tell i dont know anything about showing but we are starting ringcraft classes with our new pup tonight and i hope to learn.

Many Thanks


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

CC stands for Challenge Certificates, and it can be won by any age dog, but in my breed at least it's far more likely to go to the maturer entries. I'd normally expect a dog who won Open or a Limit class to get it. CC's only get won at Championship shows, specifically at Champ shows that say CC's are available for that breed in the schedule and have invited a judge who can allocate them. Not every judge can judge every show level. For English Setters, CC's aren't in place for Blackpool or Boston right now (I think). 

Each class from Minor Puppy to Open gets judged. After that's completed, all of the first place winners from each class go back into the ring for another line up. The winner of that class wins a Challenge Certificate, and the second place winner gets a Reserve Challenge Certificate (RCC). This happens for each sex, so you'll have a dog CC and a bitch CC. The CC winners then go against each other for Best of Breed.

Sometimes the judge will invite the second place winner from a class into the lineup if the first place winner gets the CC. So at Richmond on Sunday, the CC went to the winner of the Post Grad class, and the judge then invited the 2nd place PG winner into the challenge line up and saw them run the ring again, but gave the Limit winner the RCC.

The key thing to know is that only *unbeaten* dogs can go for the challenge. If you win Minor Puppy, but then get beaten in Puppy, you can't go into the challenge. It's why it's so important to pick your classes carefully. Some people enter loads of classes at once for everything they can, but it won't help you much if you win one and then lose another straight afterwards!

I think (correct me if I'm wrong) that three CC's makes you a Show Champion.

Edit: Just so you know, CC's are also known as 'tickets', so if you hear someone at a show saying 'he got his ticket at LKA last week', that means their dog got a CC. Becoming a Show Champion is called being 'made up'.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes Pezant is correct, just to add, the 3 CCs must be under 3 different judges and at least one must be gained after the dog is 12 months old.But you don't have to worry about that for a while, unless you are extremely lucky of course!

Your head will spin with all the info and terminology you will come across so don't worry about it. Enter a few Open shows first, you will gain a lot from them and people in your breed will help and advise you.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks so much for the replies! Its a minefield getting my head around the terminology and what classes go in what order. I always just thought it was puppy, dog and bitch classes. Now got to deal with there being limit, post grad etc lol.

Hopefully pup will do good, she was at a show for the racing whippets at the weekend and won the show puppy class and got reserve best of class ( they had them split for racing/show) and the judge said she had exceptional movement do heres hoping. It was her first time out of the garden on a lead too so well chuffed with her.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

It is a bit confusing! The easiest way I find to think of it is that classes are based on age up to 2 years old, and after that by number of wins. Anything won at an open shows once you're out of puppy counts towards the experience classes, and you can only count open show wins up to Novice classes, and then it's champ show wins only. 

It sounds like you're off to a flying start! Best of luck!


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lol oh my god thats even more confusing lol. I can see im going to be doing alot of "am i allowed in this class" questions


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Leam1307 said:


> Lol oh my god thats even more confusing lol. I can see im going to be doing alot of "am i allowed in this class" questions


Hahahaha sorry! Just stick with age classes til she's two (or you're more confident), don't worry about experience based classes for now! She can be in Minor Puppy up until 9 months old, and then Puppy classes until she turns 1.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Pezant said:


> The key thing to know is that only *unbeaten* dogs can go for the challenge. If you win Minor Puppy, but then get beaten in Puppy, you can't go into the challenge. It's why it's so important to pick your classes carefully. *Some people enter loads of classes at once for everything they can, but it won't help you much if you win one and then lose another straight afterwards!*


Just to add to the bit in bold......this multiple entry, especially in puppies, happens a lot in my breed and took me ages to work out why because I couldn't see the sense of it if it meant you risked not going into the challenge line-up. I realised after a while it was the very experienced show people that were doing it and they did it to gain as many points towards a Junior Warrant as they could in as few shows as possible because they rack these up with class wins. By gaining a JW they get a stud book number while the dog is still very young. As they are unlikely to get a CC while still a pup anyway they don't bother about the Challenge. Win Win situation for them.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Just to clarify. 3 CCs will make your dog a full champion (with letters CH in front of his name) unless your dog is a a Gundog breed or a Border Collie, in which case 3 CCs will make you a Show Champion (SH CH). In order to become a full champion in these breeds you also need to qualify at field trials. 

And then of course you can become a Dual Champion ..... But perhaps I'll stop there!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Pezant you explained that all very well but I am confused. You said the dog CC and the bitch CC then they go against each other for the best of breed. What I am confused about is the best of breed ticket what goes towards making a champ or can it be dog or bitch CC?


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Pezant you explained that all very well but I am confused. You said the dog CC and the bitch CC then they go against each other for the best of breed. What I am confused about is the best of breed ticket what goes towards making a champ or can it be dog or bitch CC?


Show Champions are made up from CCs, not from Best of Breeds or Group wins. Best of Breeds sometimes almost seem like a formality just to find out who's going to go for group judging. The biggest cheers in my breed always come when the CCs are awarded.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Just to add as well, Challenge Certificates really are certificates! They're lovely handwritten cards with the name of your dog and the show you won at, and I'm pretty sure they must have all the extra information on like the judge and date too. I'm always suitably jealous when I walk past a bench and the owner has their new CC all proudly displayed on top. It's a lovely thing to look at!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Pezant said:


> Show Champions are made up from CCs, not from Best of Breeds or Group wins. Best of Breeds sometimes almost seem like a formality just to find out who's going to go for group judging. The biggest cheers in my breed always come when the CCs are awarded.


Same for us - but this is probably because we only have a small handful of CCs available! And very few occasions where there are a dog CC and bitch CC, usually just BOB.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Best of Breed is different to CCs. 

In some breeds there is only one CC. This will go to the overall best dog or bitch - who will also be BOB. 

In other breeds there will be two CCs on offer. One will be for the best nitch, and one will be for the best dog. The winners of the CC will then compete for BOB. The BOB will then go on to compete in the group. 

A winner of a CC does not necessarily go on to compete in the group. 

It depends on your breed, and which show you go to whether one, two or any CCs are on offer for your breed.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It is possible to win CC's with a puppy at Midland Counties Champ show last year in whippets the bitch CC winner was from minor puppy she also went on to win BOB and the RCC was the puppy bitch winner. Also the RDCC winner at Blackpool this year was the winner of puppy dog. So yes it is possible to win CC's with a puppy and this is not in a breed with low entries whippets generally have entries in excess of 200 for a general breed champ show and well over 400 for Crufts.

I don't know if they still do it but a few years ago when I was showing greyhounds at some shows they only awarded 1 set of CC's and this went to the BOB winner. It was only in breeds with lower entries and I'm not sure if they have changed it again or whether they still only award 1 CC at some shows as I have not shown greyhounds since 2008.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! Guess i have until January to learn it all as thats when she'll be old enough to show. 

We went to a ringcraft class last week and it seems i will have to try hard to understand it all as she's a little pro! Stood perfect on the table and trotted around the ring really showing off. 

Do you get marked down in puppy classes when pups are teething and missing a tooth? Summers only 11weeks but already lost a canine tooth up top.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

A wee picture just cause i like showing her off lol


----------

